# I need something, some sort of supplement ?



## gb155 (14 Apr 2011)

As some of you might know , I have SED

It means basically I eat crisps & jelly type sweets (think Haribos) and that's your lot.

Now my eating disorder is something I am working though, tho it has been a quite week, but I digress.

I ride approx 30 miles per day, 6 days a week,minimum of 16 Mph average, with climbing, I no longer do this to lose weight, I do it because I like it, because its my way of dealing with the stresses of the real world.

but in the last couple of weeks I have noticed the strain of not eating the right things and my body not being able to compensate by burning fat really catch up with me.

I now eat around 1800 calories a day, I take a multibonta multi-vit in the morning , what else can I do to shake this feeling of URGH and exhaustion off ?


----------



## Steve H (14 Apr 2011)

Here's a few suggestions:


Take a week off. You've been full on with cycling for quite some time, maybe your body just needs to take a bit of a break.
Try something a bit different. I went mountain biking last night after being road riding for a fair few months. It uses similar muscles, but there was a real buzz of riding over some rough, technical stuff. Gave me a real buzz. Took a couple of small tumbles which wakes you up and makes you concentrate harder.
Keep trying the new foods. I know this is tough, but it will make a big difference.
Plenty of sex!


----------



## photography27 (14 Apr 2011)

hi, i will say i use these creatine

i have been using these for a week now, i can see my muscles changing, and taking shape, i have loads of pwer and energy and strength, i would advise to drink loads of water with them, the idea of these is they take water from your body and puts it in the muscles, so you need to replenish your water.

some peoplewillsay not to use them, but my avg speed is up 3/5 mph, i aint out of breath on my hills.

alwas eat healthy aswell.


----------



## Becs (14 Apr 2011)

It sounds like your diet is v low in protein, which won't help your muscle function. It might be worth trying something high in leucine - whey protein is a common source, and to a lesser extent, milk. The breakdown products of leucine inhibit muscle catabolism (break down) leading to a net gain in/preservation of muscle mass. If you are only eating 1800 calories a day you are still eating a lot less than you use so this sort of protein supplement might be v beneficial (no side effects have been reported in clinical trials) and it may help bridge the gap while you sort your diet out. Definitely keep up the multivitamins and make sure they have plenty of iron in, and if you're feeling really rough then rest, sounds like you've earned it!


----------



## gb155 (15 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Here's a few suggestions:
> 
> 
> Take a week off. You've been full on with cycling for quite some time, maybe your body just needs to take a bit of a break.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions

Taking a rest isnt an option, I have too much to lose & am enjoying myself wayyyy too much :-)

Sadly the new officers we moved into this week dont have a shower, you gotta change in the loos (good old local authority) so while I could off road at our old officers, I cant really at the new ones.

Food, I am plugging away, just need to find something to help till I cracked it

Sex ? Steve , your not my type LOL


----------



## gb155 (15 Apr 2011)

photography27 said:


> hi, i will say i use these creatine
> 
> i have been using these for a week now, i can see my muscles changing, and taking shape, i have loads of pwer and energy and strength, i would advise to drink loads of water with them, the idea of these is they take water from your body and puts it in the muscles, so you need to replenish your water.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, will look into it , Thanks


----------



## gb155 (15 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> It sounds like your diet is v low in *protein*, which won't help your muscle function. It might be worth trying something high in leucine - whey protein is a common source, and to a lesser extent, *milk*. The breakdown products of leucine inhibit muscle catabolism (break down) leading to a net gain in/preservation of muscle mass. If you are only eating 1800 calories a day you are still eating a lot less than you use so this sort of protein supplement might be v beneficial (no side effects have been reported in clinical trials) and it may help bridge the gap while you sort your diet out. Definitely keep up the multivitamins and make sure they have plenty of iron in, and if you're feeling really rough then rest, sounds like you've earned it!



My whole life I have drunk milk, 4 Pints a day it used to be, but approx a year ago, I stopped, I heard Dairy is bad for weight loss.

Yesterday after my commute I consumed about 3 pints ( not all at once but over the course of the evening), I forgot how much I love that stuff. Today I actually feel better than I have for a long long time.

and the scales did not indicate any type of gain either.....


----------



## gb155 (15 Apr 2011)

18 miles ,1000 ft of climbing , averaged 17mph, feel much much better, milk is my epo


----------



## fimm (15 Apr 2011)

I suspect you could still eat more calories, if you are not trying to loose any more weight. 1800 is not a lot for a active male. 

I have a couple of suggestions. One has been mentioned already - whey protien. You can get it in big tubs in places like Holland and Barrett. I usually take it whisked into water, but my boyfriend prefers his in milk. If you use skimmed or semi-skimmed milk, there isn't so much fat.

My other suggestion is that you have a think about your calories in and out. Remember your are not an obese person any more, you are an ordinary, active person. You do need to fuel your activity properly! I've been using this site:
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/
- not obsessively, but just to keep an eye on how much I've eaten against how much exercise I've done. 

Note: I have no expertise in this area, apart from having read a couple of books on sports nutrition! My interest comes from the fact that I do quite a lot of training for triathlons and so am interested in eating properly.
Edited to add: I do appreciate that your SED doesn't help, but it does sound as if you feel you are making progress with that, which is good news :-)

Hope some of that is of some help.


----------



## Banjo (15 Apr 2011)

If you can do milk I wonder if you would be ok on milky porridge. The oats definitely give you a long lasting energy release. I put a bit of honey in to improve the taste and give a bit more energy.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (15 Apr 2011)

+ 1 on the milky porridge.

I find adding honey, jam, banana or dried fruit to my porridge to be really good at giving me a good slow release of energy.

gb155, I too like to drink milk as I find it a good food source after a run or ride. I wish you all the best with your eating disorder, having watched your video I think what you have achieved is such a fantastic achievement you should be extremely proud.


----------



## MLC (15 Apr 2011)

30m ride at 16mph avg with climbing must mean that you are burning in the region of 750-1,000 calories. If you already limit yourself to 1,800 calories I am surprised you haven't keeled over already. You will be doing yourself more harm than good

You need slow release complex carbohydrates, wholemeal bread, rice pasta and potatoes also fruit and Veg and protein Chicken to balance.

Creatine supplements, whey protein all help as well but you must base it off a good balanced diet.

Chocolate skimmed milk is an excellent recovery drink !

Please a get a good sports nutrition book out of the library or off amazon. I think there is one by Chris Carmichael food for fitness ?? although its tailored for a triathlete it is a good base


----------



## Zoiders (15 Apr 2011)

fimm said:


> I suspect you could still eat more calories, if you are not trying to loose any more weight. 1800 is not a lot for a active male.


What he said.

I have seen some shockingly low expectations of what calorie intake should be on this board, if you are a fairly large and very active chap you can do 3000+ in a day easy.


----------



## MLC (15 Apr 2011)

Zoiders said:


> What he said.
> 
> I have seen some shockingly low expectations of what calorie intake should be on this board, if you are a fairly large and very active chap you can do 3000+ in a day easy.



+1 

On the cycling days reckon your knocking north of 3.5-4k calorie requirement just to maintain your current weight.

1800 calories is way to few for you, to the point of being dangerous. 

Seriously I would have a word with your Dr and see if they can refer you to a nutrionist.


----------



## srw (15 Apr 2011)

I'm on (i.e. counting) 2100 calories a day at the moment and doing much less exercise than you. After months of what I thought was about 2500 but in retrospect was probably on average closer to 1800 (i.e. not counting) I was feeling hideously lethargic, and had lost no weight at all. Eating more helped the lethargy a hell of a lot, and, guess what - I've begun losing weight. Only a pound or so a week so far, but it's certainly come off. I've noticeably lost bulk round the waist, too, even in a very few weeks.

I'm also performing a lot better physically - my PT has a gym workout (1500m row, 4km bike, 1 mile run) he subjects me to every so often. Previously I'd been stuck, shaving a handful of seconds off my time. This week I knocked 50 seconds off my previous best. For an exercise that lasts not much more than 20 minutes that's a hell of a lot. And I did it with a very full stomach, only an hour after a large lunch. Admittedly it was a large lunch of brown rice and grilled chicken, but it was a very large lunch.

With regard to milk - don't believe everything you've read. Milk is a very good source of protein, and skimmed milk is more-or-less fat free. A pint is about 200 calories. Unless you're intolerant (and you're probably not) it's a good drink, especially for someone who doesn't eat a great variety of food.

Only you and a nutritionist can tackle your SED, and I wouldn't pretend to offer advice on that.


----------



## chris-s (15 Apr 2011)

Might also be worth looking at what your calorie intake is made up of, ie what the ratio is of fat:carbsrotein.

I started looking at my diet a few weeks back after starting to feel lethargic from all my tri-training. Twice as much fat, way low on carbs, plenty of protein and generally low on calories anyhow.

If you're sed prevents you eating enough of the right foods then make up some protein or carb shakes using powders from myprotein. Add some chocolate powder or something similar for flavouring if you like.

I've used creatine, but it's more for short-term "power boosting" rather than endurance strength, enabling you to pull out more reps by helping he muscles work a bit longer. Also be aware that it increases muscle mass by storing more water so you can easily put on more weight and it shouldn't be used continuously.

Beta Alanine works in a similar way to creatine but has better effects for endurance results.

You might also consider l-glutamine.

Chris


----------



## MLC (15 Apr 2011)

MLC said:


> +1
> 
> On the cycling days reckon your knocking north of 3.5-4k calorie requirement just to maintain your current weight.
> 
> ...



GB155 just went on one of those online calories counters for a male 14 st cycling 14-15.9 mph for two hours burns 1,781 calories and 16-19mph with no drafting burns 2,137. I think they may be over estimating but even so if you consume 1800 a day you can sustain your bike ride or yourself but not both. 

It is also what you eat if you are stocking up on empty calories crisps and sweets etc then this will be worse.

Have followed your remarkable weight loss over the last year or so and being blunt you had the reserves to handle a low calorie intake but looking at your picture now things are completely different. With less fat reserves your body will start breaking down muscle to keep itself energised and remember what the most important muscle in the body is! 

Seriously fitness and proper nutrition go hand in hand you can't have one without the other.


----------



## Becs (15 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> 18 miles ,1000 ft of climbing , averaged 17mph, feel much much better, milk is my epo



I'm glad it's making you feel better, but please go to your gp and get a referral to a nutritionist and/or a cognitive behavioural therapist (or similar). By undereating the way you are you are setting yourself up for a new set of health problems. You have achieved an amazing amount on your own but it sounds like you might need some extra help to get truly healthy. In the meantime I'd go for good quality full fat or semi skimmed milk to help increase your calorie consumption, but I'm really only recommending it as a stop-gap. If you can manage this much exercise on your current diet, think how fast you'll be with proper nutrition! :-)


----------



## gb155 (18 Apr 2011)

Ermmmm

I have gained almost 5 pounds this weekend






Granted I didnt ride.

but it doesn't make sense, total calories each day was just over 2700

Could it be that I was severely dehydrated maybe ?


----------



## gb155 (18 Apr 2011)

Well that was weird

First up

The first 10 miles were awful, granted there is a 1.75 mile 7% climb in the middle and I didn't realise how much 5 pounds can weigh you down but I just didn't have the legs, lungs or the fight, at mile 10 my average was 14.5mph

What had I done to myself ??

BUT then something was awoken , the next few miles were averaged at 27mph, 22 mph, 24 mph 21 mph, I was flying and it was all so easy

I did 18 miles, the last 8 were so fast I'd dragged my average from 14.5 mph to 17.1 mph!!!!!

I cant explain any of the above 

Can you ???


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Apr 2011)

photography27 said:


> hi, i will say i use these creatine
> 
> i have been using these for a week now, i can see my muscles changing, and taking shape, i have loads of pwer and energy and strength, i would advise to drink loads of water with them, the idea of these is they take water from your body and puts it in the muscles, so you need to replenish your water.
> 
> ...



The science behind creatine is related to your muscles ATP system, water storage is a side effect. I'm no nutrionist nor sports scientist, so I'm not sure of the exact way it works. 

I have taken it, when I used to lift weights and play rugby, does it work, hell yeah, for lifting weights it does.

BUT

I'd wager that your gains as a cyclist from creatine is placebo, it has been shown to have no possitive effect on endurance athletes, it works only for very short explosive movements, i.e. 1 or 2 reps which is why power lifters and body builders use it, it lets them get an extra rep in. Even a sprinter will struggle to get anything worthwhile from it outside of the gym, the water weight is probly more of a hindrance than the "gain" from being able to push one more rep for an endurance athlete. Also you muscle change? In a week? Are you sure? This is likely the famous creatine bloat which will go away again as soon as you stop taking it.


----------



## Brahan (18 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> I ride approx 30 miles per day, 6 days a week, minimum of 16 Mph average, with climbing, I no longer do this to lose weight, I do it because I like it, because its my way of dealing with the stresses of the real world.



Ok, so you're doing 30 miles x6 days @ 16mph minimum ave speed. Maybe you're thrashing yourself too much mate. Take your speedo off for a fortnight and keep your chain on the small ring for 3 days per week. I imagine most people here keep an eye on the average speed and love pushing themselves to go faster and faster - I know I do, but maybe if you take your speedo off you won't have a constant reminder in front of you. Might be worth a try.

Good luck.


----------



## HLaB (18 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> Well that was weird
> 
> First up
> 
> ...



Some times its just like that, you need to warm up; I'm quite often faster towards the end of rides; there may also be a psychological aspect when I'm closer to home I know I can go flat out and not worry about having enough stamina to complete the ride.

PS I've no idea on the supplement side.


----------



## fimm (18 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> Well that was weird
> 
> First up
> 
> ...



Err, you went up a big hill and then down the other side?  (I'm being semi-serious here - the return leg of my long commute can look like that, about 21-22km/h for the first half and then I get to the top of the hill and when I arrive home it is about 27km/h.)

Edited to add the serious bit! - I wouldn't get too hung up on one day, sometimes you have a good day or a bad day, sometimes the wind is blowing the wrong way, etc etc etc


----------



## gb155 (18 Apr 2011)

While some of it is downhill most is flat

I do think it's more a case of being warmed up tho

Still a little freaked out by the weight gain


----------



## vorsprung (18 Apr 2011)

gb155

I am a little bemused by your eating disorder. I assume that you have a problem like the people on the TV show "Freaky Eaters" where you only eat a limited number of things? As well as this you seem very concerned about weight *gain* as well as weight loss

There's a thing in your sig about loosing 20 stone in weight?

I don't quite understand your current position

As for the speed increase on your ride, resting and eating properly is the way to get faster on the bike. No mystery there. Those few pints of milk must be doing you good.


----------



## gb155 (18 Apr 2011)

vorsprung said:


> <br />gb155<br />
> <br />
> I am a little bemused by your eating disorder. I assume that you have a problem like the people on the TV show "Freaky Eaters" where you only eat a limited number of things? As well as this you seem very concerned about weight *gain* as well as weight loss<br />
> <br />
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

Freaky eaters is just what I am indeed :-(

As for my sig, I used to weigh 39 stone, I now weigh 14 stone, that's the reason I am concerned with weight gain, I've fought so hard to get to where I am now , that I can't afford any slip ups


----------



## Zoiders (18 Apr 2011)

Starving yourself and compulsive excercise is going to be even more of a slip up healthwise IMHO.

There are other issues at play here and I don't think it's something for the health and fitness section to solve.


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2011)

Gaz I reccon you've probably not had enough cals, or slightly under the weather, resulting in feeling a bit crap. We all have 'off days' or indeed when you up miles, it can be just being tired. Ease off for a day or two !

As for weight gain, don't worry as your body weight can shift about some times by a number of KG's depending upon hydration, food eaten. I know my weight can jump 2-3kg's some times. It's your average that you should be looking at, and I think you are as light as you can or NEED to be as your a tall bloke.


----------



## Becs (18 Apr 2011)

Gaz I've been reading your posts for a while. I find your achievements very inspiring but I am seriously worried about you. My old flatmate at uni was a few months off killing herself through anorexia and compulsive exercise after being larger growing up and she had no idea how sick she was until we were brutal with her. Reading your posts makes me very concerned that you are showing the same sort of obsessive behaviours as she did. She's now fit and healthy, slim and stunning but she had to get help to get there. There is no shame in it. The real shame would be if you let your SED take over and ruin all your good work.

BTW: I'm not a doctor but I have a large amount of knowledge of mammalian physiology (physiology degree, vet, studying for a PhD in the field of muscle disorders), enough to know you risk doing serious damage to yourself if you carry on like this.


----------



## e-rider (18 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1367277"]
Can I suggest, respectfully, that people consider using the PM option rather than posting on the thread when the subject matter starts to get personal? It's a fine line between group support and encouragement, and things better said in private.
[/quote]


+1


----------



## Becs (18 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1367277"]
Can I suggest, respectfully, that people consider using the PM option rather than posting on the thread, when the subject matter starts to get personal? It's a fine line between group support and encouragement, and things better said in private.
[/quote]

Many things are, but the message was meant as encouraging and supportive, to Gaz and any one who follows him that may have a similar issue (which if I remember rightly from a previous thread some people on here do). Gaz posts a lot of stuff about his SED, the way he feels about food etc so I didn't think it warranted a PM. I apologise if he feels offended, it was meant with the best intention to someone who asked for advice.


----------



## Shaun (19 Apr 2011)

Gaz, have you consulted with your doctor or a nutritionist recently?

You've done an amazing job with the weight loss, but expect that now you are lighter (and faster ... woo hoo) - you need to reevaluated and adjust your balance between diet and exercise.

You need level out now, rather than continue "losing".

This will obviously be complicated by your SED, but a nutritionist will be able to assess what you can and cannot stand to eat, and provide you with a good balanced diet based on the foods you can reasonably enjoy and the amount and schedule of your exercise.

Ironically, weight loss in itself can be addictive, as can exercise - the risk, of course, is that the pattern you have used to lose all your previous weigth, has now become a "must do" personal mantra and the fear of weight gain keeps you blasting away whenever you get on the bike and - conciously or not - affects what you are eating too.

And don't forget - one day *off* the bike occasionally - a rest day - isn't going to adversely affect your fitness or weight, and may even be benificial by giving your body some time to relax and repair.

You've done a great job so far, and just need to find that balance that keeps you fit and at a reasonable wieght.

Keep us updated.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MacB (20 Apr 2011)

Gaz, I'm another follower of your tale and am still in awe of your personal achievements but you really do need to work with professionals to get your work/life/exercise/intake balances sorted. I know that this can be monumentally difficult but, in all seriousness, with what you've already achieved then my money would be on you getting there. 

It really does become a mind game but you have the benefit of having recently, and consistently, demonstrated great mental fortitude.


----------



## gb155 (20 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1367277"]
Can I suggest, respectfully, that people consider using the PM option rather than posting on the thread when the subject matter starts to get personal? It's a fine line between group support and encouragement, and things better said in private.
[/quote]

Sorry, I REALLY have to disagree here.

My "way" has always been to make things out in the open, too many "Taboos" are locked away, hidden from view, IMHO it doesn't help the person suffering (me) but what about all the others out there that are searching for help?

If its all done in PM then there isnt a chance of anyone else finding the "Spark" for recovery.


----------



## gb155 (20 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> Many things are, but the message was meant as encouraging and supportive, to Gaz and any one who follows him that may have a similar issue (which if I remember rightly from a previous thread some people on here do). Gaz posts a lot of stuff about his SED, the way he feels about food etc so I didn't think it warranted a PM. I apologise if he feels offended, it was meant with the best intention to someone who asked for advice.



I agree mate, glad you didn't PM it, we need to get things like this out in the open, for 27 years My SED has been my "Dirty little secret" that is what fed the fear of it, made it so much bigger than it ever needed to be, now I am trying to break down 27 years of this monsters growth.


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2011)

Gaz, I admire you wanting to help others, but you've got to get your own balance first.

_You_ are the primary concern for us lot on CC, and we feel it would be best if you got some help to guide you in managing and controlling your own diet.

Eating the wrong balance of food and then belting out miles on the bike to compensate isn't a health way of managing your own weight and fitness, and this is where you need to consult with someone who can guide you around your own eating disorder and your own, specific, physiology.

Bit like seeing a financial consultant for your heart and lungs 

As you go through the process of tackling your SED head-on, you can come here and relate to us (as you always have done), and that _shared_ experience is what will count towards helping others.

Look after No.1 as they say ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Becs (20 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> I agree mate, glad you didn't PM it, we need to get things like this out in the open, for 27 years My SED has been my "Dirty little secret" that is what fed the fear of it, made it so much bigger than it ever needed to be, now I am trying to break down 27 years of this monsters growth.




Thanks Gaz, and thanks to Admin for putting my posts back up. I was worried about overstepping the mark as I don't know you personally but I really felt I had to say something, and sometimes it is easier for a stranger to be objective. 

I really hope your doctor can help you out and refer you promptly for what he/she feels you need. Best of luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## gb155 (20 Apr 2011)

Admin said:


> Gaz, I admire you wanting to help others, but you've got to get your own balance first.
> 
> *You are the primary concern for us lot on CC, and we feel it would be best if you got some help to guide you in managing and controlling your own diet.*
> 
> ...



Thanks Man

The bit bolded is happening , but I am (with help) trying to un-do 27 years of self destructive behaviour, its gonna take time for sure, but by me tacking it like I am, Im pretty sure i'll make head roads into it.

While I know is far from healthy I dont want anyone worrying that I am about to keel over and drop down dead, for 27 years I have been eating like this and while its not "healthy" I have no health issues to worry about these days, that doesn't mean it wont happen down the line of course, nor does it mean I wont hit this head on, but please try not to worry  (Tho im touched you care of course) 

I hope that has allayed some fears 

Now, its Wednesday and I have already done 90 miles, 5000 ft of climbing and dropped a guy in Cofidis kit , so I am gonna kick back and jump in an ice bath 

Gaz


----------



## Banjo (20 Apr 2011)

Good Luck with tackling SED Gaz . Anyone that can lose as much weight as you have has the bravery and determination to tackle anything.

Dont try and do it all alone though Gaz , you have worked so hard to get to this stage on your own you deserve all the help you can get. Get in to your GP and demand he sets the ball rolling with some profesional advice on how to get things in balance.


----------



## gb155 (20 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> Good Luck with tackling SED Gaz . Anyone that can lose as much weight as you have has the bravery and determination to tackle anything.
> 
> Dont try and do it all alone though Gaz , you have worked so hard to get to this stage on your own you deserve all the help you can get. Get in to your GP and demand he sets the ball rolling with some profesional advice on how to get things in balance.



Thanks Mate

Really appreciate your words

Gaz


----------



## zizou (22 Apr 2011)

Backing off a bit and having an easy day* on the bike as well as the rest day will see an improvement. Cycling (or other forms of exercise) for 6 days in a row giving it a big effort each time, it is only natural you will start to feel fatigued after a few days, even if eating a healthy balanced diet.

Working this hard also on the back of a calorie deficit will just be making the fatique worse. 


*Dont think of it as slacking though and missing out on a 'proper' day of exercise - it is still an important part of training giving your body time to recover and you could also use it to work on raising cadence or something like that


----------



## david k (24 Apr 2011)

whats SED?


----------



## gb155 (24 Apr 2011)

david k said:


> whats SED?



Selective Eating Disorder


----------



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

Spoke to my Doc yesterday about this (amongst others)

He's someone who himself is pretty overweight (maybe even obese) and has ALWAYS taken a keen interest in my weight loss, when I told him I had SED he couldn't believe it

( as an aside, oh how times change, years gone by the medical profession wasn't aware of SED, Yesterdays conversation was all about what I couldn't eat, since when, why etc etc) 

HE said "if you had of told me you could lose 26 stone on Crisp i'd say it wasn't possible, but you have done"

So there you go, there is a 12 Month waiting list for an initial consultation, so I will still try and beat this myself but, now, I have the support and expertise that I need, headed my way and it actually feels good to have asked, as opposed to how I used to feel, dirty etc.


----------



## fimm (7 May 2011)

gb155 said:


> Spoke to my Doc yesterday about this (amongst others)
> ...
> So there you go, there is a 12 Month waiting list for an initial consultation, so I will still try and beat this myself but, now, I have the support and expertise that I need, headed my way and it actually feels good to have asked, as opposed to how I used to feel, dirty etc.



That's good news that you feel good about having asked - and now you are in the system that is good news too. Keep going! :-)


----------



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

fimm said:


> That's good news that you feel good about having asked - and now you are in the system that is good news too. Keep going! :-)



Thanks Man


----------



## Telemark (7 May 2011)

Great news, Gaz! How's your "menu" these days? I remember your initial list, and then various things being added ...
Hope you are still surprising yourself every so often with new things you like!

All the best

T


----------



## Glover Fan (7 May 2011)

Hi Gaz, not much to add top what has already been said, but I think you need to stop beating yourself up over your previous self confessed neglect of your body. You will not go back to that place, you have shown in spades that you have the determination not to go back to that place.

This is more psychological than physiological. I know, because I went to the same place a couple of years back, unfortunately as you know from the constant questioning of legitimate SED cases, the help for mental related illnesses leaves a lot to be desired in this country. Your support network here will be your friends and family and to a much lesser extent, people on the outside I.e "us". Let me explain that I am not am expert and only you will know deep down if you have any issues.

Jon.


----------



## ttcycle (7 May 2011)

Gaz, excellent news on taking the steps you have!! It's good to know you're not doing this all alone. You will conquer this!


----------



## zexel (8 May 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Starving yourself and compulsive excercise is going to be even more of a slip up healthwise IMHO.
> 
> There are other issues at play here and I don't think it's something for the health and fitness section to solve.



+1 Health always being the most important issue.


----------



## gb155 (8 May 2011)

zexel said:


> +1 Health always being the most important issue.



Ive never starved myself tho


----------



## gb155 (9 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1367300"]
That's good, but just be careful that your intake is right for the amount of exercise you're doing.
[/quote]

Sure, this is a whole new game for me, like learning how to walk as an adult


----------



## Strom (9 May 2011)

I haven't got anything extra to add, But being new and not knowing you I just wanted to say that your story is amazing gb155!

My husband was 22 stone at one point (and is now around 17, but he body-builds these days...) and I know how hard loosing five stone was for him, let alone 26!

Well Done!

As far as nutrition goes, I like PHD Flapjack + about an hour before and Cytomax or similar isotonic during! But everyone is different!


----------

